# Sticky  [RADIOS] All Baseband Updaters



## razorloves

These are the baseband versions available for the Verizon Droid X.
Listed in order from oldest to newest.

Just flash in clockworkmod recovery. No mounting or wiping needed.

*NOTE: THESE CAN ONLY BE FLASHED WHILE ON THE FROYO KERNEL (except for 15P, see link below).*

1.09.07P (Extracted from rom 2.3.340)
DOWNLOAD HERE
MD5: c3a8f332a8e8ed3f2da1652a7b6a4338

1.09.12P (Extracted from rom 4.5.596)
DOWNLOAD HERE
MD5: d9e6f96a6b1ac133f987221d5233d4e7

1.09.13P (Extracted from rom 4.5.602)
DOWNLOAD HERE
MD5: a24d68c5314d4d66beae9961ce3034a3

1.09.15P (Extracted from rom 4.5.621)
go here http://rootzwiki.com...140#entry833317

NOTE: After flashing a baseband updater, you may have to reactivate your phone by dialing *22899 or by dialing *228, then choosing option 1.


----------



## BMc08GT

nice thread idea. keeps em all in one place finally lol


----------



## iluvamk

does this .13 update work on .596 or do you still have to be on .340?


----------



## razorloves

BMc08GT said:


> nice thread idea. keeps em all in one place finally lol


lol. i know, right. i been meaning to do this for like a month now.
thanks


----------



## razorloves

iluvamk said:


> does this .13 update work on .596 or do you still have to be on .340?


pretty sure it will only work on the froyo kernel from .340, but you can try it and let us know.


----------



## gu1dry

md5sums would be useful...

*EDIT:* Also you can link to this host, if you want to.


----------



## razorloves

gu1dry said:


> md5sums would be useful...


added


----------



## anrichardson

"razorloves said:


> pretty sure it will only work on the froyo kernel from .340, but you can try it and let us know.


It does work on .596 roms. I installed Liberty Gingerbread over .602 I did wipe data/cache first. And you still keep .13 radio


----------



## anrichardson

Here is a snapshot. It keeps radio though.

Disclaimer: I installed .596 Liberty "over" stock .602 I did not flash the zip in the OP.


----------



## razorloves

anrichardson said:


> It does work on .596 roms. I installed Liberty Gingerbread over .602 I did wipe data/cache first. And you still keep .13 radio


i believe he was asking if you could flash it on a 596 rom, since it is a known limitation that you cant. i know it works on that rom. you just cant flash it on roms with gb kernel.


----------



## anrichardson

"razorloves said:


> i believe he was asking if you could flash it on a 596 rom, since it is a known limitation that you cant. i know it works on that rom. you just cant flash it on roms with gb kernel.


Ah. Gotcha. You are correct then. I edited my post with picture to warn people.


----------



## iluvamk

Next time I feel like sbfing I'll try flashing it over. 596. To get to where I'm @ now I went .340->TBH .602->Shuji slick as u like with. 13 intact and functioning wonderfully. Going to Shuji did however take me back to .596. But no problems or fcs to speak of.


----------



## goldsmitht

razorloves said:


> These are the baseband versions available for the Droid X.
> Listed in order from oldest to newest.
> 
> Just flash in clockworkmod recovery. No mounting or wiping needed.
> 
> 1.09.07P (Extracted from rom 2.3.340)
> http://www.multiupload.com/5PRHMGVMA5
> MD5: c3a8f332a8e8ed3f2da1652a7b6a4338
> 
> 1.09.12P (Extracted from rom 4.5.596)
> http://www.multiupload.com/VXWJFY3L6X
> MD5: d9e6f96a6b1ac133f987221d5233d4e7
> 
> 1.09.13P (Extracted from rom 4.5.602)
> http://www.multiupload.com/2S87NIKXDR
> MD5: a24d68c5314d4d66beae9961ce3034a3
> 
> NOTE: After flashing a baseband updater, you may have to reactivate your phone by dialing *22899 or by dialing *228, then choosing option 1.


when this new radio first came out, i downloaded and flashed the 1.09.13P and came up with the following MD5:
13464f2f6db5c9050b51e6d0e82dbe44e

which is different from this. it seems to work, but now have to reboot numerous times to get signal back. My QUESTION: can i flash the correct one (listed here) over what i already have, and correct this, or will that cause problems? thanks for all the good work, and appreciate the help.


----------



## razorloves

"goldsmitht said:


> when this new radio first came out, i downloaded and flashed the 1.09.13P and came up with the following MD5:
> 13464f2f6db5c9050b51e6d0e82dbe44e
> 
> which is different from this. it seems to work, but now have to reboot numerous times to get signal back. My QUESTION: can i flash the correct one (listed here) over what i already have, and correct this, or will that cause problems? thanks for all the good work, and appreciate the help.


You can flash it ontop of yours. Wont hurt anything and might fix your problem. Mine have a different md5 cuz I packaged it differently. Still has the same radio inside it, though


----------



## BrentBlend

w000t now we can get rid of the hundred .13 threads


----------



## razorloves

"BrentBlend said:


> w000t now we can get rid of the hundred .13 threads


Lol. I know, right. I hate to add yet another thread, but this was needed.


----------



## BrentBlend

razorloves said:


> Lol. I know, right. I hate to add yet another thread, but this was needed.


I left one because it was a question about battery life with .13p
All others have been directed here.


----------



## zer0ed77

Thank you for this!!!


----------



## ganggreen777

Totally new to root. Just updated to 19 last night.

Don't understand this baseband jargon......
I just check my version is "unknown"

What update do I need? And what does the baseband do? (for dummies)

3G/wifi or better phone service bar stuff?

What do I need to do? Step by step


----------



## razorloves

ganggreen777 said:


> Totally new to root. Just updated to 19 last night.
> 
> Don't understand this baseband jargon......
> I just check my version is "unknown"
> 
> What update do I need? And what does the baseband do? (for dummies)
> 
> 3G/wifi or better phone service bar stuff?
> 
> What do I need to do? Step by step


it can increase or decrease the quality of your voice and data connection. it can affect battery life too. if you want to try a different one out, then just put the zip file on your mem card and boot into clockworkmod recovery and install it. thats it


----------



## ganggreen777

"razorloves said:


> it can increase or decrease the quality of your voice and data connection. it can affect battery life too. if you want to try a different one out, then just put the zip file on your mem card and boot into clockworkmod recovery and install it. thats it


Thanks alot, what do u suggest


----------



## razorloves

ganggreen777 said:


> Thanks alot, what do u suggest


you're welcome.
.13 is the newest, so you can try that one. if it doesnt make things better, try a different one. they only take a minute to flash, so it's really quick and easy


----------



## ganggreen777

"razorloves said:


> you're welcome.
> .13 is the newest, so you can try that one. if it doesnt make things better, try a different one. they only take a minute to flash, so it's really quick and easy


Niiiicce


----------



## marciz34

can we use .13 with cm4dx??


----------



## razorloves

marciz34 said:


> can we use .13 with cm4dx??


yes. you can flash any of these radios on roms that use froyo kernel.


----------



## Mike T.

I know this is a stupid question, but how do I know what radio I have installed
?


----------



## pattont

I am running Liberty ROM .9 on my DroidX. I tried to install the new .13 radio on it through clockwork and it gives me a status 7 failure every time. In order to update do I have to be on .340 update the radio, and then re-install Liberty GB .9???

I have read so many conflicting things about this radio with the installation.


----------



## razorloves

mikeyt114 said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but how do I know what radio I have installed
> ?


hit the menu key, then Settings-About Phone, then look at where it says Baseband Version. thats it.



pattont said:


> I am running Liberty ROM .9 on my DroidX. I tried to install the new .13 radio on it through clockwork and it gives me a status 7 failure every time. In order to update do I have to be on .340 update the radio, and then re-install Liberty GB .9???
> 
> I have read so many conflicting things about this radio with the installation.


you have to be on a froyo kernel to install these zips.

if you want the 13p radio with lgb, then you have to install the .602 pre-rooted rom and then flash lgb .9 rom


----------



## micl9

Hey All,
I have read thru this thread and see lots of talk about CM4DX, but no one stating specifically that they are running CM7 Nightlies.

Any issues with updating to 13p on the Nightlies?
EDIT:
Oh what the heck - ran the update to 13p on top of cm_shadow_full-69.zip . 
No issues wifi and 3G data still work and no need to *228


----------



## razorloves

"micl9 said:


> Hey All,
> I have read thru this thread and see lots of talk about CM4DX, but no one stating specifically that they are running CM7 Nightlies.
> 
> Any issues with updating to 13p on the Nightlies?
> EDIT:
> Oh what the heck - ran the update to 13p on top of cm_shadow_full-69.zip .
> No issues wifi and 3G data still work and no need to *228


Just fyi...cm4dx is cm7 for the droid x.


----------



## micl9

razorloves said:


> Just fyi...cm4dx is cm7 for the droid x.


doh
OK I thought CM4DX was the 1st unofficial build before the DX got full CM support.
Sorry for that.


----------



## jfolk53

razorloves said:


> These are the baseband versions available for the Droid X.
> Listed in order from oldest to newest.
> 
> Just flash in clockworkmod recovery. No mounting or wiping needed.
> 
> 1.09.07P (Extracted from rom 2.3.340)
> http://www.multiupload.com/5PRHMGVMA5
> MD5: c3a8f332a8e8ed3f2da1652a7b6a4338
> 
> 1.09.12P (Extracted from rom 4.5.596)
> http://www.multiupload.com/VXWJFY3L6X
> MD5: d9e6f96a6b1ac133f987221d5233d4e7
> 
> 1.09.13P (Extracted from rom 4.5.602)
> http://www.multiupload.com/2S87NIKXDR
> MD5: a24d68c5314d4d66beae9961ce3034a3
> 
> NOTE: After flashing a baseband updater, you may have to reactivate your phone by dialing *22899 or by dialing *228, then choosing option 1.


I am running cm7nightlies, shows that I am version 2.3.5, my baseband right now is .07. my question is; can I update to one of these? if so which one?? If I can please explain any additional instruction if any. Oh I have the purchased version of TBH 'The App' should I use it?? Please help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## razorloves

"jfolk53 said:


> I am running cm7nightlies, shows that I am version 2.3.5, my baseband right now is .07. my question is; can I update to one of these? if so which one?? If I can please explain any additional instruction if any. Oh I have the purchased version of TBH 'The App' should I use it?? Please help! Thanks in advance!


You can use any of these radios. Download them all to your mem card and just follow instructions in first post. The TBH app only has the .13 radio. You can use it, or the one here. No difference.


----------



## jfolk53

razorloves said:


> You can use any of these radios. Just follow instructions in first post. The TBH app only has the .13 radio. You can use it, or the one here. No difference.


Ok, just os I understand clearly, it won't adversly effect anything about my running cm7??? correct?? Sorry to be a pain I just want to get stable, up to date and no more sbf'ing (lol)


----------



## Guest

Correct, nothing will be affected to the system, other than network really. It's a matter of "better/worse" signal really. By what i hear it doesn't change much of anything.


----------



## razorloves

jfolk53 said:


> Ok, just os I understand clearly, it won't adversly effect anything about my running cm7??? correct?? Sorry to be a pain I just want to get stable, up to date and no more sbf'ing (lol)


lol. it's cool
it wont adversely affect anything. and if it does, just boot into cwr and flash a different one or go back to your original. it's really quick and easy to change

EDIT...yea...what he said ^^^ lol


----------



## jfolk53

I did it signal seems tons better, thanks


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

razorloves said:


> lol. it's cool
> it wont adversely affect anything. and if it does, just boot into cwr and flash a different one or go back to your original. it's really quick and easy to change
> 
> EDIT...yea...what he said ^^^ lol


Hey razorloves,

If I was running .588, could I possibly flash the .13p update?

Thank you!!


----------



## tharris297

I flashed the 13p and now i don't have a 3g ... cm74dx nightly .69 ... going to start over


----------



## razorloves

"ThaqAtaq313 said:


> Hey razorloves,
> 
> If I was running .588, could I possibly flash the .13p update?
> 
> Thank you!!


Only if you have the froyo kernel. Which you shouldn't have with 588 gb rom. You can try it if you want. Wont do any harm. It will just fail to flash if you have gb kernel


----------



## razorloves

"tharris297 said:


> I flashed the 13p and now i don't have a 3g ... cm74dx nightly .69 ... going to start over


Did you reactivate as instructed in first post? If that doesn't work, then try flashing the radio again or flash a different radio


----------



## tharris297

i tried all the reactivation schemes ... just going to start over fresh ... no biggie ... just going to flash the radio before I do install any programs.


----------



## russ8793

Nice! Thanks for all of your and your team's work.


----------



## tharris297

this time i flashed .13 after flashing .340 ... no problems at all


----------



## h0mewreck3r

Okay,

Please help. I am trying update my radio and keep getting this message:

assert failed: motorola.update_cdma_bp
E:error in "filename"
(filename is the location of the .13 radio file)

Saw this post with that same error:

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-how-tos/8103-status-7-error-when-installing-all-1-a.html

but can't get my phone to go back into CWR without 1st pulling battery and going all the way back into the phone and then into the CWR app.

Here is my phone setup:

droid x 
4.5.602 system
1.09.07 baseband
2.6.32.9 kernel


----------



## razorloves

"h0mewreck3r said:


> Okay,
> 
> Please help. I am trying update my radio and keep getting this message:
> 
> assert failed: motorola.update_cdma_bp
> E:error in "filename"
> (filename is the location of the .13 radio file)
> 
> Saw this post with that same error:
> 
> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-how-tos/8103-status-7-error-when-installing-all-1-a.html
> 
> but can't get my phone to go back into CWR without 1st pulling battery and going all the way back into the phone and then into the CWR app.
> 
> Here is my phone setup:
> 
> droid x
> 4.5.602 system
> 1.09.07 baseband
> 2.6.32.9 kernel


You can only flash these on the froyo kernel. You have gingerbread


----------



## suv32002

Not sure how to find this info... I am wanting to basically get a pure google version of gingerbread or newer... newest I can get for my DroidX. I just flashed in the newest CM7 nightly and I love it but I just for some reason really want to go completely google. If you cany help me there I am sure you can help me with this... If I flash the above updates can that override my CM7 or is there a different way to revery back to completely stock gingerbread. I guess I only want to know in the case I get tired of these ROMS. YES I'M A ROOT NEWB!!! please be gentle


----------



## razorloves

suv32002 said:


> Not sure how to find this info... I am wanting to basically get a pure google version of gingerbread or newer... newest I can get for my DroidX. I just flashed in the newest CM7 nightly and I love it but I just for some reason really want to go completely google. If you cany help me there I am sure you can help me with this... If I flash the above updates can that override my CM7 or is there a different way to revery back to completely stock gingerbread. I guess I only want to know in the case I get tired of these ROMS. YES I'M A ROOT NEWB!!! please be gentle


omgb rom is the closest to pure gingerbread. but it is a custom rom and has minor issues, like the others. if you get tired of these custom roms, then your best bet is to flash back to stock rom that came with your phone.

cm7 has no baseband/radio in it, so you wont be "overriding" anything in cm7. if want to try a different baseband/radio on your phone, then just download and flash.


----------



## pltctytc

DX previously rooted via z4 took ota gb updates up to .602
trying one step root and it goes to bootloader 30.04 screen and says wait rebooting and thats as far as we get. can reboot phone manually and it runs normally also can reboot phone between each of three rooting steps and it screen says phone is rooted successfully but its not according to titanium b/up


----------



## Jordan8

Thanks for this razor! Just flashed .13


----------



## byproxy

so if i have the .12 radio on the cm7gb... i can't update to the .13 radio?


----------



## razorloves

"byproxy said:


> so if i have the .12 radio on the cm7gb... i can't update to the .13 radio?


Since you're on 596 kernel, you can't use these baseband updaters. You can only use them with the 340 kernel.

if you want the newest radio, you could sbf to 60, or sbf to 596 and take the ota update.


----------



## byproxy

man... don't mind sbf'ing again, but i just did to get to CM7GB. I would rather not have to manually reset everything.

can i restore data from my current 596 after sbf'ing to 60 or would have to manually reset all of my settings again post sbf?


----------



## razorloves

byproxy said:


> man... don't mind sbf'ing again, but i just did to get to CM7GB. I would rather not have to manually reset everything.
> 
> can i restore data from my current 596 after sbf'ing to 60 or would have to manually reset all of my settings again post sbf?


you can restore data.


----------



## riadav

hey folks - if i'm on 602 already but my radio is .12...how do i get to .13?


----------



## razorloves

riadav said:


> hey folks - if i'm on 602 already but my radio is .12...how do i get to .13?


How did you get to 602?

You can do it a few ways.
SBF to 602 or use TBH 602 aio updater or SBF to 596 and then accept ota update.
I would just SBF to 602.


----------



## riadav

razorloves said:


> How did you get to 602?
> 
> You can do it a few ways.
> SBF to 602 or use TBH 602 aio updater or SBF to 596 and then accept ota update.
> I would just SBF to 602.


I went here and downloaded the sbf file:
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/9127-official-4-5-602-sbf-droid-x.html

I used the multiplatform sbf_flash binary to flash it.

At this point I'm looking for suggestions on the path of least resistance to update the radio.

I thought I had the hang of this but the further down the rabbit hole I went the less compitent I felt... :blush:


----------



## razorloves

riadav said:


> I went here and downloaded the sbf file:
> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/9127-official-4-5-602-sbf-droid-x.html
> 
> I used the multiplatform sbf_flash binary to flash it.
> 
> At this point I'm looking for suggestions on the path of least resistance to update the radio.
> 
> I thought I had the hang of this but the further down the rabbit hole I went the less compitent I felt... :blush:


people are always suggesting to use sbf_flash cuz it's easy, but the truth is, it doesnt use the complete sbf file. So, that is something important to keep in mind.

So, if you want the radio to flash using the sbf file, make sure you use rsdlite.
If you dont have access to windows, then you can sbf back to .340, then use the baseband updater in my signature, then sbf back to 602.


----------



## riadav

razorloves said:


> people are always suggesting to use sbf_flash cuz it's easy, but the truth is, it doesnt use the complete sbf file.
> 
> So, if you want the radio to flash using the sbf file, make sure you use rsdlite.
> If you dont have access to windows, then you can sbf back to .340, then use the baseband updater in my signature, then sbf back to 602.


who'da thunk that!?

phew...had to dig out the old windoze monster...flashing now...

thanks for all the help...much appreciated!!


----------



## razorloves

riadav said:


> who'da thunk that!?
> 
> phew...had to dig out the old windoze monster...flashing now...
> 
> thanks for all the help...much appreciated!!


you'e welcome.
anytime.


----------



## d0nk

Does .605 contain a new radio version? I haven't flashed it (no need, I use CM nightlies), but I noticed bp.img in the .zip... anyone know?


----------



## razorloves

"d0nk said:


> Does .605 contain a new radio version? I haven't flashed it (no need, I use CM nightlies), but I noticed bp.img in the .zip... anyone know?


Same radio


----------



## cobracon71

i have a alltel X will sbfing change the radio to verizon anyone?????


----------



## razorloves

cobracon71 said:


> i have a alltel X will sbfing change the radio to verizon anyone?????


if you use the verizon sbf, yes.
just use the alltel sbf and you'll be fine.


----------



## kwest12

So there's no way to re-flash the 13P baseband while on a gingerbread rom?


----------



## razorloves

kwest12 said:


> So there's no way to re-flash the 13P baseband while on a gingerbread rom?


if you mean gingerbread kernel, no.
if you have froyo kernel and you're on a gb rom, then yes.


----------



## sabroso

I was just wondering if there are any news about the new baseband/radio 01.09.15p from the last Verizon OTA blur 4.5.621???


----------



## kwest12

Now that we have people updating to it, I wonder if it could be pulled as the others were....


----------



## phr0styr

I have downloaded the 12p baseband update over 10 times on several different computers, and keep getting this md5:



Code:


18cd043c109e1fc83a824d4202573f1c

Is the one posted in the OP wrong, or maybe the hosted file is bad?


----------



## ky41083

Add this to your list 

Can somebody upload this somewhere descent before my dropbox account maxes out? Thanks.

Tested working on 2.3.340 flashed with ClockworkMod Recovery 5.0.2.0.

1.09.15P (Extracted from rom 4.5.621)
DOWNLOAD HERE
MD5: B22659C5956C3419A4F83AFC34DF0409

Your welcome ;-)


----------



## Goose306

ky41083 said:


> Add this to your list
> 
> Can somebody upload this somewhere descent before my dropbox account maxes out? Thanks.
> 
> Tested working on 2.3.340 flashed with ClockworkMod Recovery 5.0.2.0.
> 
> 1.09.15P (Extracted from rom 4.5.621)
> DOWNLOAD HERE
> MD5: B22659C5956C3419A4F83AFC34DF0409
> 
> Your welcome ;-)


I posted it at DXF, confirmed successful. Thanks

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


----------



## milski65

Deleted.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

ky41083 said:


> Add this to your list
> 
> Can somebody upload this somewhere descent before my dropbox account maxes out? Thanks.
> 
> Tested working on 2.3.340 flashed with ClockworkMod Recovery 5.0.2.0.
> 
> 1.09.15P (Extracted from rom 4.5.621)
> DOWNLOAD HERE
> MD5: B22659C5956C3419A4F83AFC34DF0409
> 
> Your welcome ;-)


Much appreciated. On angel's AOKP 33 with a 15 radio.


----------



## dtroup64

On Been's MIUI v4 with 15 radio. This is pretty dern cool.


----------



## milski65

As an FYI, upon flashing this radio it's the first time I've been able to make a call from my house without having wifi enabled. I can also get on to the web or in to the market now just on data usage. It's not super fast, but I dont need to run my phone on wifi all the time when I'm at home any longer. I can't attest to any improvement for people that already have great coverage in their area. But if you are in a similar situation to the one I was up until an hour go, I'd really consider doing this upgrade. And yes, I do consider the 15 radio an upgrade on my X.

Thanks to everyone who got this going. I'm really appreciative of it.


----------



## paspeed

Thanks for this. I finally have the new radio on cm7-gb without having to upgrade to .621


----------



## nprevette420

Error installing new radio .15

assert failed motorola.update_cdma_bp("/tmp/rdl.bin","/temp/bp.img)
E:Error in /sdcard/1.09.15P_baseband_updater.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted

Can Someone help? Running Gummy 1.0.1


----------



## milski65

nprevette420 said:


> Error installing new radio .15
> 
> assert failed motorola.update_cdma_bp("/tmp/rdl.bin","/temp/bp.img)
> E:Error in /sdcard/1.09.15P_baseband_updater.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation aborted
> 
> Can Someone help? Running Gummy 1.0.1


Are you trying to install as a zip while on gummy? If so it won't work. You need to sbf to Froyo first.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

milski65 said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LaZeR

ky41083 said:


> Add this to your list
> 
> Can somebody upload this somewhere descent before my dropbox account maxes out? Thanks.
> 
> Tested working on 2.3.340 flashed with ClockworkMod Recovery 5.0.2.0.
> 
> 1.09.15P (Extracted from rom 4.5.621)
> DOWNLOAD HERE
> MD5: B22659C5956C3419A4F83AFC34DF0409
> 
> Your welcome ;-)


Confused as to whether I'm on the right version to flash this?

System Version: 4.5.605
Android version: 2.3.3
Current Baseband: BP_C_01.09 13P

Thanks.


----------



## nprevette420

milski65 said:


> Are you trying to install as a zip while on gummy? If so it won't work. You need to sbf to Froyo first.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


So if i SBF back to froyo and flash this zip and then sbf back to 605, wont i lose the new radio .15? Or how else do i get back to 605?


----------



## milski65

nprevette420 said:


> So if i SBF back to froyo and flash this zip and then sbf back to 605, wont i lose the new radio .15? Or how else do i get back to 605?


The only way you'll lose the radio is if you use rsd lite or the Team Black Hat 602/605 aio. Those will overwrite/reinstall the 13 radio. I used the 1 kds 602, then d3 root, then retored my nandroid of AOKP after flashing the zip while on froyo. Still had 15 radio. Definitely nandroid now before sbf, then nandroid again once you get to 602 root with the 15 radio (good to have). I used d2 bootstrap with old cwm (2.5.0.8) to flash 15 radio zip but upgraded cwm to 5.2.0.8 via rom manager before making 602 root 15 radio or restoring AOKP nandroid. Does this all make sense?


----------



## nprevette420

yep i got it. thanks for the help


----------



## nprevette420

LaZeR said:


> Confused as to whether I'm on the right version to flash this?
> 
> System Version: 4.5.605
> Android version: 2.3.3
> Current Baseband: BP_C_01.09 13P
> 
> Thanks.


Same one im running and milski65 says needs to be froyo (2.3.340) 605 is gingerbread


----------



## milski65

nprevette420 said:


> Same one im running and milski65 says needs to be froyo (2.3.340) 605 is gingerbread


Any time. I'm sure the op will be updated sooner or later, but all radio updates can only be flashed on froyo. As to why that is I'll leave to the experts here to explain.


----------



## LaZeR

nprevette420 said:


> Same one im running and milski65 says needs to be froyo (2.3.340) 605 is gingerbread


Thanks. That's what I thought just wanted to make sure. I don't think I will jump back just to update the radio as really I have no signal complaints atm.


----------



## ahorner

Something weird is happening. I am unable to receive SMS, but I can send them no problem. Let me explain what I did.

Downloaded this and tried flashing it over AOKP, got the error, unable to receive texts from this point.
Tried reflashing the old baseband .13, error, still no texts.
Wiped data, still same problem, tried flashing same rom .zip, same problem.
Fealized it needed to be done over Froyo.
Downloaded .602 thinking it was Froyo, SBF'd and tried to install, got the error.
Realized it wasn't Froyo and downloaded Froyo.
Texts working once Froyo SBF'd.
Installed .15 over Froyo, texts still working.
SBF to .602, forgot to see if texts were working.
Installed AOKP b33 beta 4 with 4-22 Gapps.
SMS not sending. Data and phone calls work just fine.

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

Oh, and I did try re-activating (*228 option 1), but it seems weird, it only programs for a few seconds instead of 30sec - 1minute, but it says successful.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> Something weird is happening. I am unable to receive SMS, but I can send them no problem. Let me explain what I did.
> 
> Downloaded this and tried flashing it over AOKP, got the error, unable to receive texts from this point.
> Tried reflashing the old baseband .13, error, still no texts.
> Wiped data, still same problem, tried flashing same rom .zip, same problem.
> Fealized it needed to be done over Froyo.
> Downloaded .602 thinking it was Froyo, SBF'd and tried to install, got the error.
> Realized it wasn't Froyo and downloaded Froyo.
> Texts working once Froyo SBF'd.
> Installed .15 over Froyo, texts still working.
> SBF to .602, forgot to see if texts were working.
> Installed AOKP b33 beta 4 with 4-22 Gapps.
> SMS not sending. Data and phone calls work just fine.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Oh, and I did try re-activating (*228 option 1), but it seems weird, it only programs for a few seconds instead of 30sec - 1minute, but it says successful.


I'd clear data/cache on whatever sms you're using in manage applications. How did you get to 602?


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> I'd clear data/cache on whatever sms you're using in manage applications. How did you get to 602?


It was a SBF to 602. I was using stock SMS, downloaded GO! SMS just to make sure, but I'm not getting anything on either.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> It was a SBF to 602. I was using stock SMS, downloaded GO! SMS just to make sure, but I'm not getting anything on either.


You're on 15 radio, used 1 kds disc for 602, and gmail works?


----------



## ahorner

Logcat for trying to *228 option 1:



Code:


<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): Provision status event!<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): onOtaProvisionStatusChanged(): status = 0 ==> SPL_UNLOCKED<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): getCdmaOtaInCallScreenState: UNDEFINED<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): Provision status event!<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): onOtaProvisionStatusChanged(): status = 5 ==> MDN_DOWNLOADED<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): getCdmaOtaInCallScreenState: UNDEFINED<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): Provision status event!<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): onOtaProvisionStatusChanged(): status = 8 ==> COMMITTED<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): onOtaProvisionStatusChanged(): DONE, isOtaCallCommitted set t<br />
o true<br />
D/AudioMsgHandler_CDMA( 2344):  RDS Call state change msg<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 2344): in handleCallConnected isConnected = 0<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 2344): setMode(NORMAL)<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 2344): Closed the driver for in_call mode<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 2344): setMode END<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): Provision status event!<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): onOtaProvisionStatusChanged(): status = 8 ==> COMMITTED<br />
D/OtaUtils( 2824): onOtaProvisionStatusChanged(): DONE, isOtaCallCommitted set t<br />
o true<br />
D/ConnectivityService( 2531): ConnectivityChange for mobile: CONNECTED/CONNECTED<br />
D/NetworkPolicy( 2531): applying policy NetworkPolicy[NetworkTemplate: matchRule<br />
=MOBILE_ALL, subscriberId=valid]: cycleDay=24, warningBytes=2147483648, limitByt<br />
es=-1, lastSnooze=-1 to ifaces [ppp0]<br />

Not sure if that is important at all.


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> You're on 15 radio, used 1 kds disc for 602, and gmail works?


I used the .602 from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/
I am running this rom: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21214-rom-unofficial-aokp-droidx-build-33-beta-3/page__st__550#entry642452

Wait wtf? I never did check what my baseband was until now. Somehow I am back on the .13P release.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> I used the .602 from here: http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/
> I am running this rom: http://rootzwiki.com...550#entry642452
> 
> Wait wtf? I never did check what my baseband was until now. Somehow I am back on the .13P release.


You used the wrong sbf to 602. Can't use rsd or the tbh 602/605 aio. Can't see what the top zip file is for because I'm at work. They will both revert you back toi the 13 radio. Use the 1 kds disc to get to 602 or 605. ahopefully you made a nandroid before you sbf'd to 602. If not, you'll have to start from scratch.


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> You used the wrong sbf to 602. Can't use rsd or the tbh 602/605 aio. They will both revert you back toi the 13 radio. Use the 1 kds disc to get to 602 or 605. ahopefully you made a nandroid before you sbf'd to 602. If not, you'll have to start from scratch.


Shit. Do you know why my SMS wouldn't be working with .13P though?

Edit: I'm starting all over, going to use the 1KDS 602.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> Shit. Do you know why my SMS wouldn't be working with .13P though?
> 
> Edit: I'm starting all over, going to use the 1KDS 602.


Make sure you confirm you have the 15 radio after flashing in froyo. Then when you sbf to 602 and get root, check to see the radio stayed. Then make nandroid and restore your aoxp nandroid.


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> Make sure you confirm you have the 15 radio after flashing in froyo. Then when you sbf to 602 and get root, check to see the radio stayed. Then make nandroid and restore your aoxp nandroid.


Radio stuck after SBFing to 602. Is it alright that I just install the AOKP .zip (and Gapps) instead of restoring a nandroid?


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> Radio stuck after SBFing to 602. Is it alright that I just install the AOKP .zip (and Gapps) instead of restoring a nandroid?


Absolutely. Make a nandroid first of the 602. Might come in handy.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> Absolutely. Make a nandroid first of the 602. Might come in handy.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks so much. I hope this works.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> Thanks so much. I hope this works.


Do you have a current nandroid of AOKP? Not sure why you want to reflash unless something is wrong with current set up. But either way it should work

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> Do you have a current nandroid of AOKP? Not sure why you want to reflash unless something is wrong with current set up. But either way it should work
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I do, but it is of an older version. I needed to flash the new .zip anyway. It seems to me like SMS is not working now, leaving me to believe that it is a problem with the ROM. I checked before I installed the zip and it was working in 602 with the .15P baseband.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> I do, but it is of an older version. I needed to flash the new .zip anyway. It seems to me like SMS is not working now, leaving me to believe that it is a problem with the ROM. I checked before I installed the zip and it was working in 602 with the .15P baseband.


Let us know how it comes out. You should be good to go.


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> Let us know how it comes out. You should be good to go.


I restored my old nandroid of the older aokp and it seems to be working. I think a rom problem.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> I restored my old nandroid of the older aokp and it seems to be working. I think a rom problem.


And you have the 15 radio?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ahorner

milski65 said:


> And you have the 15 radio?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes, thank you for all your help.


----------



## milski65

ahorner said:


> Yes, thank you for all your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## chiruscan

Is there any way to get the new baseband without having to go back to froyo?


----------



## milski65

chiruscan said:


> Is there any way to get the new baseband without having to go back to froyo?


For whatever reason, for which I don't have an answer for, you can only update radios on Froyo.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chiruscan

Ridiculous.


----------



## amaruk

Is upgrading from the 13p to the 15p radio really worth all this trouble?

edit: checked out a couple different forums, apparently it is worth it. o.0


----------



## amaruk

milski65 said:


> You used the wrong sbf to 602. Can't use rsd or the tbh 602/605 aio. Can't see what the top zip file is for because I'm at work. They will both revert you back toi the 13 radio. Use the 1 kds disc to get to 602 or 605. ahopefully you made a nandroid before you sbf'd to 602. If not, you'll have to start from scratch.


Can you tell us where to get the 1 kds disc and how to flash it? Sorry if this is a n00b question, but as I understand it you can't use RSD Lite to flash 602.


----------



## greevedogg

amaruk said:


> Can you tell us where to get the 1 kds disc and how to flash it? Sorry if this is a n00b question, but as I understand it you can't use RSD Lite to flash 602.


The reason that you need to use 1kds .iso disc or linux to SBF is because RSDlite thru windows flashes the old radios with it....You could use RSDlite to SBF the first time to get back to froyo, so that you can flash the 15P radio, but then use either linux or 1kds method...


----------



## milski65

amaruk said:


> Can you tell us where to get the 1 kds disc and how to flash it? Sorry if this is a n00b question, but as I understand it you can't use RSD Lite to flash 602.


Google 1kds Linux solutions. They're on dxf. Sorry but I don't know how to link. You'll need both his froyo and 602 discs. IMO, if you're flashing roms you should have these. Don't use rsd or the tbh 602/605 aio's to upgrade to 602. All in all it'll take you an hour max. Pm me if you have more questions

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## amaruk

milski65 said:


> Google 1kds Linux solutions. They're on dxf. Sorry but I don't know how to link. You'll need both his froyo and 602 discs. IMO, if you're flashing roms you should have these. Don't use rsd or the tbh 602/605 aio's to upgrade to 602. All in all it'll take you an hour max. Pm me if you have more questions
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks for your help! 

I went here: http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
and the process seems pretty straight forward. As I understand it, the whole process is:

sbf to froyo
root with z4root
install rom manager/flash recovery
flash 15p radio
verify 15p radio flashed successfully
create nandroid
sbf to 602 with kds
root with D3
verify 15p radio still there
create another nandriod
bootstrap
flash rom of choice (for me - AOKP Milestone 5)


----------



## Goose306

amaruk said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> I went here: http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
> and the process seems pretty straight forward. As I understand it, the whole process is:
> 
> sbf to froyo
> root with z4root
> install rom manager/flash recovery
> flash 15p radio
> verify 15p radio flashed successfully
> create nandroid
> sbf to 602 with kds
> root with D3
> verify 15p radio still there
> create another nandriod
> bootstrap
> flash rom of choice (for me - AOKP Milestone 5)


You pretty much got it. You don't really need to do a nandroid on Froyo though unless for some reason you wanted a nandroid of Froyo. Same with on stock GB, only really necessary if you want a nandroid of stock GB. I would nandroid your AOKP before SBF'ing to Froyo though as you can restore that once back on GB and it'll save you the setup time.


----------



## Sandman007

Wheres the .15p Radio?!!

Edit: Found it. Finally


----------



## goldsmitht

I'm a little confused. Post above says "if you are on the froyo kernel, and on a GB Rom"... thought with the locked bootloader we couldn't change kernels? As much as i understand, Froyo and GB (as well as ICS) are operating systems all able to be used with the DROID X.

so i am a little confused as to the need to be in froyo and not GB to be able to update to the 15p radio. Not starting anything, just would like to know for my on edification.

thanks


----------



## bobcaruso

goldsmitht said:


> I'm a little confused. Post above says "if you are on the froyo kernel, and on a GB Rom"... thought with the locked bootloader we couldn't change kernels? As much as i understand, Froyo and GB (as well as ICS) are operating systems all able to be used with the DROID X.
> 
> so i am a little confused as to the need to be in froyo and not GB to be able to update to the 15p radio. Not starting anything, just would like to know for my on edification.
> 
> thanks


goldsmitht, when you SBF, you actually install the kernel as well as the rom, that said the only way to install a radio at this juncture, is to do it from the kernel installed with Froyo (3.40).


----------



## goldsmitht

bobcaruso said:


> goldsmitht, when you SBF, you actually install the kernel as well as the rom, that said the only way to install a radio at this juncture, is to do it from the kernel installed with Froyo (3.40).


Bob, thanks, i'm playing noob today, so i guess i understand. NOT sure why we have to go all the way back to FROYO, BUT, not going to argue with the experts. However, that being said, is it worth the upgrade to SBF BACK to FROYO, and then have to re-SBF up to GB? AND wouldn't that then erase the 15P radio, cuz don't think my .602 SBF has that radio in it. IF i take the upgrades, then i'm on .621, and dealing with that headache.

guess i'll wait and hope the smart people come up with a flashable zip that will give me the radio.

LOL!!! i'm getting way too lazy because of all these great DEV's working on the X these days!


----------



## Goose306

goldsmitht said:


> Bob, thanks, i'm playing noob today, so i guess i understand. NOT sure why we have to go all the way back to FROYO, BUT, not going to argue with the experts. However, that being said, is it worth the upgrade to SBF BACK to FROYO, and then have to re-SBF up to GB? AND wouldn't that then erase the 15P radio, cuz don't think my .602 SBF has that radio in it. IF i take the upgrades, then i'm on .621, and dealing with that headache.
> 
> guess i'll wait and hope the smart people come up with a flashable zip that will give me the radio.
> 
> LOL!!! i'm getting way too lazy because of all these great DEV's working on the X these days!


When you re-SBF to GB you just use the 1KDS Live Disc. Being as this is Linux-native rather than RSD Lite it doesn't overwrite radio. Then feasibly if you have to re-SBF in the future just use the 1KDS Live Disc. You can always keep the radio then, and no need to go to .621. Make nandroids so you can go back fast, and it will take at most an hour, and is more or less permenant as long as you don't use RSD Lite to SBF in the future or go back to Froyo and flash a different radio.

That being said, I'm actually curious now from Bob's post if we could take the .340 kernel, recoveries, etc. into a seperate flashable, as we did with .621. So you flash kernel, then radio, then flash a .602 kernel, and done. That would be awesome if possible, would cut out the SBF middle-man.


----------



## aaronc222

Moto SBF Site: https://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/
That's where the SBFs and all related utilities are located. BOOKMARK IT.

Personally I prefer running sbf_flash.bin from my Ubuntu partition but the 1KDS discs work the same. sbf_flash.bin DOES NOT OVERWRITE THE RADIO. RSDLite DOES.

I just redid my radio last night and the process was similar to above(copied amaruks post to make edits) switching between Win 7 and Ubuntu gets done while the phone reboots so you wait more on the phone than the PC:

sbf to froyo (used RSDLite in Win 7 x64)
root with z4root
install Droid X Bootstrapper (includes CWM 2.5...)
flash 15p radio
verify 15p radio flashed successfully
sbf to 605 with sbf_flash in Ubuntu
root with D3 (in Win 7)
verify 15p radio still there
install Droid X Bootstrapper, install latest CWM with ROM Toolbox
flash rom of choice (Gummy 1.0.1 currently)


----------



## TenderloinShadow

milski65 said:


> The only way you'll lose the radio is if you use rsd lite or the Team Black Hat 602/605 aio. Those will overwrite/reinstall the 13 radio. I used the 1 kds 602, then d3 root, then retored my nandroid of AOKP after flashing the zip while on froyo. Still had 15 radio. Definitely nandroid now before sbf, then nandroid again once you get to 602 root with the 15 radio (good to have). I used d2 bootstrap with old cwm (2.5.0.8) to flash 15 radio zip but upgraded cwm to 5.2.0.8 via rom manager before making 602 root 15 radio or restoring AOKP nandroid. Does this all make sense?


1kds .602? Can you be a little more specific. I've been using a .602 full system and stock rom sbf for a while now, not sure where I got it but I'm pretty sure it's the tbh version. Please fill me in on the name and possibly even the location of the exact file I need.

Also, can I use rsd lite on a windows pc with this? i've seen some statements in other forums about needing the linux method. I don't run linux (nothing against it, just never taken the plunge) so I'd need to be directed to instructions to do it on windows.


----------



## Goose306

TenderloinShadow said:


> 1kds .602? Can you be a little more specific. I've been using a .602 full system and stock rom sbf for a while now, not sure where I got it but I'm pretty sure it's the tbh version. Please fill me in on the name and possibly even the location of the exact file I need.
> 
> Also, can I use rsd lite on a windows pc with this? i've seen some statements in other forums about needing the linux method. I don't run linux (nothing against it, just never taken the plunge) so I'd need to be directed to instructions to do it on windows.


Anyone asking about the 1KDS Live ISO/Live Disc, etc. etc. etc. (anything involving 1KDS)

Go here:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html#post267721

Read the OP. All will be clear to you. Its a live, no-risk session of Linux that 1KDS has tailored with an auto-script that runs the SBF process. Being as its done in Linux, it does not over-write the radio. Yes, it can be done with Windows. All you do is burn it to a disk or use unetbootin to "burn" it to a USB flash drive, then restart your computer and choose to boot off the CD/USB. That's all. Once its boots the rest of the steps should be crystal clear.


----------



## Goose306

So I've put together the .340 kernel/recoveries/etc. in one zip, 15p radio in another, .602 kernel/recoveries/etc. in another.

Here's the theory, I'll need a guinea pig (maybe I'll go ask that guy who's trying to brick his X, LOL)

Be on GB, go to CWM.

Flash the Froyo kernels
Flash 15p radio
Flash GB kernels
????
Profit!?

*Here's download:*

http://www.mediafire...hc3gc2i1fwq527f
*MD5:* B24EEB138A4A05980FA1705A1340F2AF

*Doesn't work. Needs further work. In the interim use the tried-and-true SBF method.*


----------



## bobcaruso

Goose306 said:


> So I've put together the .340 kernel/recoveries/etc. in one zip, 15p radio in another, .602 kernel/recoveries/etc. in another.
> 
> Here's the theory, I'll need a guinea pig (maybe I'll go ask that guy who's trying to brick his X, LOL)
> 
> Be on GB, go to CWM.
> 
> Flash the Froyo kernels
> Flash 15p radio
> Flash GB kernels
> ????
> Profit!?
> 
> *Here's download:*
> 
> http://www.mediafire...hc3gc2i1fwq527f
> *MD5:* B24EEB138A4A05980FA1705A1340F2AF
> 
> *Pre-requisites: Be on .602. It may work from .605, but I'd rather try this theory as pure as possible and make sure it works before we start trying other things.*
> 
> *As this is untested, unless you are aware and willing to take risks, do not touch this. It should be relatively safe. Worst case scenario, you will probably need to SBF. But there is nothing in here that would break reversion or anything like that.*
> 
> What you need to do:
> 
> Unzip the all_in_one file on your computer. You will get 3 separate .zips. Flash them in the number they are labeled. Wipes should not be required.
> 
> *BTW, I have no idea if this will cause your phone to brick, catch on fire, start whistling showtunes, whatever. So flash at your own risk and be in the know on how to save yourself if something goes south. It should be relatively safe, at worst you would need to SBF, but AFAIK this has not been attempted before... *


Great work Goose, 602/605 = same kernel, so you should be fine


----------



## LaZeR

I did the 1KDSLive SBF / Nandroid shuffle last night and updated to the latest 15p baseband and I'm back up and running and all seems well. Even retained my Boot Manager / Slot Roms setup without issue. Too early to tell a difference on the latest baseband but I've been itching to do this for some reason and pleased to have pulled it off...


----------



## bobcaruso

LaZeR said:


> I did the 1KDSLive SBF / Nandroid shuffle last night and updated to the latest 15p baseband and I'm back up and running and all seems well. Even retained my Boot Manager / Slot Roms setup without issue. Too early to tell a difference on the latest baseband but I've been itching to do this for some reason and pleased to have pulled it off...


It's a slight improvement, especially if you're in a limited 3G area, those with great 3G reception will not see any improvement


----------



## Goose306

BTW, if anyone is wanting to try the kernel changes listed above, CnB did, no major issues were caused (i.e. hardbricking) but was unable to get back into CWM to get the new radio flashed. I believe this may have been because he was on a blur-based ROM. You can check here for updates:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/45095-15p-flashable-radio-12.html#post557890


----------



## snoop5

Goose306 said:


> BTW, if anyone is wanting to try the kernel changes listed above, CnB did, no major issues were caused (i.e. hardbricking) but was unable to get back into CWM to get the new radio flashed. I believe this may have been because he was on a blur-based ROM. You can check here for updates:
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...html#post557890


 i have a question, if i do the three steps listed above do i still need to use the 1kds disc


----------



## Goose306

General post, put this out on DXF as well, figured I would try both and see if I get a response otherwise I'll email TBH;

does anyone have the TBH Monster .340 .zip? I have the paid app but it appears to not be on their servers anymore. All I see is GB updaters and radio updaters. If I can get ahold of that monster .zip I think I may be able to make it so we can flash radios without having to SBF, but I need to see what TBH had done in the monster .zip, as apparently it allows GB reversion to Froyo without SBF. If I can get ahold of that I should be able to build on it for our purposes.

EDIT: got a copy of the monster. Gonna do some mods and see if I can get it working. Thanks bobcaruso!


----------



## Goose306

Just a quick update:

Still working on getting it so we don't need to Froyo SBF, in the meantime I have gotten the second portion (getting back to GB) fixed and taken care of. Same with flashing the radio. No more second SBF!

Copy-pasta from DXF:



> *Update: Update: Download from here:*
> 
> *.605 AIO - 15p radio and updater blocked*
> 
> *Download:*[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] [/background]605-tbh-goose-15p.zip
> 
> *MD5: *[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] [/background]145F800AB8CC0C1D3DBA8A0D2FC9E1DC
> 
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Extracted from .621 SBF file. Credit goes to ky41083 @Rootz for the extration, Team Black Hat for original AIO. This file will need to be flashed from Froyo and installed standard like a ROM. It will put on the radio and put you back to .605 all-in-one.[/background]
> 
> *To install:*
> 
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Option 1:[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]SBF to Froyo (.340)[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Root using z4root[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Install CWM[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Put zip on SDCard[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Install .605 AIO zip (do the usual ROM wipes (data, cache, dalvik)[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Boot directly into ROM (stock) bootstrap, update CWM[/background]
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Profit![/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]In the future if you need to SBF use the Linux method as well. That way you can keep the radio (usually there is no reason to re-write the radio unless you were screwing with NV items)[/background]
> 
> Note: if you have issues with recovery after using this AIO then you will need to do the .602/.605 1KDS Linux SBF. Some people have reported issues with recovery after flashing AIO, I cannot tell what the issue is as I haven't done anything that would break recovery, but it would be fixed by doing the SBF.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Goose306 said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> Still working on getting it so we don't need to Froyo SBF, in the meantime I have gotten the second portion (getting back to GB) fixed and taken care of. Same with flashing the radio. No more second SBF!
> 
> Copy-pasta from DXF:


Can anyone verify if this works? I can't get the md5 to match on the download from you goose!


----------



## Goose306

SlothlyDX said:


> Can anyone verify if this works? I can't get the md5 to match on the download from you goose!


Check your PM. I also updated the post previous to yours. Haven't had anyone else reporting bad MD5, I'd make sure you were downloading from PC. There is known issues with mediafire and phone downloads.


----------



## Goose306

Think I copy-pasta'd wrong MD5. Just downloaded it fresh and verified against original on my PC, here's correct MD5:

145F800AB8CC0C1D3DBA8A0D2FC9E1DC

I also updated prior post.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Ok I got it to work. Your download was great. I think the reason people are complaining about CWM not working is because they forget that on Froyo and GB you have to use droid x bootstrap or droid 2 bootstrap. You can't flash the rom manager's CWM because it does not read it. At least for me it didn't.


----------



## wicozani

Just performed this radio upgrade last evening, and everything turned out great! Thanks Goose306 for the very helpful upload and instructions! I used the TBH AIO file on the previous page, which did the trick.

A few observations: 1) a battery pull >> native android recovery >> data wipe/factory reset after froyo sbf was necessary to boot into froyo .340; 2) Z4 root took several LONG minutes to root froyo, and never did give me a confirmation message. I hit home button, rebooted, and opened Z4 root again only to have it request superuser permissions and tell me that I was already rooted; 3) as noted, ROM manager was useful to flash CWR while on froyo (3G download took 30 seconds), but could NOT be used to actually boot into recovery; 4) Droid2 Bootstrapper by Koush worked perfectly to boot into recovery on froyo (_after_ CWR was flashed by ROM Manager).

I hope perhaps these observations might be helpful to others, and thanks again to all involved in bringing us this radio upgrade process. Jeff


----------



## flyoverstates

Just successfully updated my radio to .15 (I'm on Gummy's ICS ROM), which was actually pretty painless, but no improvement on the wifi reception issues on WPA2 networks with 2nd int ROMs. Has anyone figured that issue out? I keep my wifi turned off all the time because it can't connect to anything more than a room away.


----------



## flyoverstates

Update: Turns out my signal strength increases if I press down as hard as I can on the upper left corner of the battery cover, so it looks like it might be a hardware problem. Time to think about that upgrade...


----------



## razorloves

updated OP with 1.09.15P radio. long overdue. sorry


----------



## crewchief41

Goose306 said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> Still working on getting it so we don't need to Froyo SBF, in the meantime I have gotten the second portion (getting back to GB) fixed and taken care of. Same with flashing the radio. No more second SBF!
> 
> Copy-pasta from DXF:


OK....this works fine. But I am the only (looser) one that had trouble flashing the latest CWM because /preinstall/app was full? After a few hours of being stuck at the red M meatball I remembered having to delete NFSshift (or whatever) to get CWM to stick from ROM manager. Happy 4th!

This what happens when you don't flash anything for 4 months....you forget!
http://rootzwiki.com...es-a-quick-fix/


----------



## Goose306

crewchief41 said:


> OK....this works fine. But I am the only (looser) one that had trouble flashing the latest CWM because /preinstall/app was full? After a few hours of being stuck at the red M meatball I remembered having to delete NFSshift (or whatever) to get CWM to stick from ROM manager. Happy 4th!
> 
> This what happens when you don't flash anything for 4 months....you forget!
> http://rootzwiki.com...es-a-quick-fix/


Yup, being as you are complete actual stock .605 the pre-install is too big for the latest CWM. I should go in and remove the files from pre-install myself, and I'd like to set it up with the logwrapper files, but since the bootstrapper is needed (and that costs $$) not gonna do it.


----------



## Matthyahuw

Trying to go back to get the radio...
Unable to flash back to Froyo .340 or even .320
stuck @ the droid boot animation for 30min, let battery out 10min & tried again...same
Have bootloader 30.04
any reason I can't go back?

Thanks

nm, haven't flashed it in mos & forgot to do the std wipe data/cache...all good!


----------



## m.ksy

I made the sbf to quickly update the radio to version *1.09.15P* via *RSD Lite*.
THESE CAN BE INSTALLED THROUGH *ANY* KERNEL, AND ANY CUSTOM ROM.
YOU DON'T LOSE YOUR DATA AND ROM.
DOWNLOAD HERE
MIRROR #1

NOTE: After installing this update, you may have to reactivate your phone by dialing *22899 or by dialing *228, then choosing option 1.
p.s. Detailed instructions in the comments to the archive.


----------



## AbbeFaria

Hey m.ksy, that sounds awesome. So what's the process now?

I am on baseband .13 still and kind of new at this (really don't want to screw up my phone...) I have done an SBF with RSD Lite before. Is it just the same process? Will I need to re-root when I am done?

Thanks for the help.

**Edit** I see you have instruction in the comments to the archive. Should have read the whole post. Thanks!
**Edit2** Just updated to .15p with m.ksy's sbf file. Super easy. Super awesome. No sbf to froyo needed. Heck, really not much of an sbf at all. The whole process took maybe 5 min. Thanks again!


----------



## m.ksy

AbbeFaria said:


> YOU DON'T LOSE YOUR DATA AND ROM.


I am glad that could help you!


----------



## maxxedwoodz

I cannot for the life of me figure out where the instructions are to do this for my wife's Droid X! Thanks.


----------



## m.ksy

Just unpack archive and flash *BP_C_01.09.15P_radio.sbf* through RSD Lite.
[Guide] Flashing Droid X SBF from point 1 to point 9 including.


----------



## AbbeFaria

maxxedwoodz said:


> I cannot for the life of me figure out where the instructions are to do this for my wife's Droid X! Thanks.


The instructions are a little hard to find. To my knowledge, the default windows zip program does not let you view archive comments, but WinZip does. I did a quick google search for "zip file comments" or something like that, and found a guide.

That said, it's really pretty easy. If you have ever used RSD Lite to do an SBF before, just follow that exact procedure with m.ksy's file. It's painless.


----------



## wied

m.ksy the link to your radio updater is not working. Is there a miorror?


----------



## m.ksy

I checked. Link work. However, I make the mirror.

Отправлено с моего DROIDX через Tapatalk


----------



## wied

m.ksy said:


> I checked. Link work. However, I make the mirror.
> 
> Отправлено с моего DROIDX через Tapatalk


Thanks worked great.


----------



## Goose306

I also downloaded it and threw it on my mediafire account just in case:

15p radio SBF:
http://www.mediafire.com/?lz1m00lxuc330dl


----------



## chiruscan

Does it matter which version of RSD lite?


----------



## chiruscan

Just did this in like a minute and it now shows the 1.09.15p radio in the 'about phone' section. Awesome. Thanks msky!!


----------



## chiruscan

Anyone notice any difference in their battery life after flashing the 15p radio?


----------



## chiruscan

Do you have to re-do the radio every time you flash a new ROM?


----------



## razorloves

chiruscan said:


> Do you have to re-do the radio every time you flash a new ROM?


No


----------



## DroidXFanatic

Any other way to get the RSD lite .15P radio installation instructions without having to install Winzip program? I just use stock Windows 7 default program. I might not need them if its as easy as I think it is since I've used RSD lite alot. Put DX in bootloader mode, install file, let phone bootup automatically?


----------



## m.ksy

DroidXFanatic said:


> Put DX in bootloader mode, install file, let phone bootup automatically?


Yes, you right.


----------



## DroidXFanatic

m.ksy said:


> Yes, you right.


That has to be one of the easiest things I have ever done on my Droid X, good job & thanks for putting this together m.ksy!


----------



## woohoo033

Guys.. I have a huge problem. I was having some major issues with my radio, so I SBF'ed with the 15p radio. The problem is that I have Nex-Tech Wireless as my cell phone carrier (Yes I know I screwed up big). Now when I make a phone call I get an automated message from Verizon. I tried to SBF to .604 and I also tried reflashing the rom. Now when I try to activate the phone, it tries to activate through Verizon.

What can I do to get this back? I having a hell of a time finding a SBF for a Nex-Tech Radio. Is there a way that I can edit the baseband?

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## razorloves

woohoo033 said:


> Guys.. I have a huge problem. I was having some major issues with my radio, so I SBF'ed with the 15p radio. The problem is that I have Nex-Tech Wireless as my cell phone carrier (Yes I know I screwed up big). Now when I make a phone call I get an automated message from Verizon. I tried to SBF to .604 and I also tried reflashing the rom. Now when I try to activate the phone, it tries to activate through Verizon.
> 
> What can I do to get this back? I having a hell of a time finding a SBF for a Nex-Tech Radio. Is there a way that I can edit the baseband?
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated!


yea, you screwed up big time. lol. You flashed a verizon radio to it.
I looked around and couldnt find an sbf for your particular carrier. But, I did see that many of the small carriers, like yours, that have the Milestone X, could use the generic north american sbf and then dial *228 to activate. Worth a try. You can get it here. https://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/milestone-x-sbf-files


----------



## woohoo033

Thanks for the reply. I ended up doing a stock sbf, then taking it into Nextech and playing dumb. They flashed it with their radio settings which took care of the issue.


----------



## razorloves

woohoo033 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I ended up doing a stock sbf, then taking it into Nextech and playing dumb. They flashed it with their radio settings which took care of the issue.


You're welcome.
Which sbf exactly? In case others ever want to do what you did.


----------



## joeallsdroid

hi everyone im sorta new to this i have a milestonex with cspire i rooted it and tried to install rom and bricked it the only sbf file that would work was verizon so now i have a verizon baseband is there any way to fix this thanks


----------

